# Introduction



## Molly’smom (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, This is Cheryl. My cat‘s name is Molly. She is 15 1/2. She’s been healthy until recently but is having some health issues now. We also live with two big dogs, Jenny who is almost 14 and Monty who is 9. We live in Canada.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!
I love in canada too!
We would love pictures of your cats!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi, and welcome! I hope Molly gets better soon!


----------



## Molly’smom (Feb 18, 2021)

This is Molly. We found her at a Tim Hortons asa start when she was around 1 year old. She was very thin and had a heart murmur and ear mites at the time. The heart murmur went away after about 4-5 weeks of good food and some weight gain.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

That's so sad she's sooo cute!!!!!!!😍


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Molly’smom said:


> This is Molly. We found her at a Tim Hortons asa start when she was around 1 year old. She was very thin and had a heart murmur and ear mites at the time. The heart murmur went away after about 4-5 weeks of good food and some weight gain.


Thank you for taking her in! She's a cutie!


----------



## Molly’smom (Feb 18, 2021)

Molly has had diarrhea and has lost 2 lbs in the last couple of months. She also throws up watery food almost every day, she cries in the night and cries after she comes from the litter box. She eats well, actually eats a lot of food for a cat, and drinks a fair bit. She eats a combination of Fancy Feast wet and Taste of the Wild dry. She has most of the fur licked off her belly but this is not new, she’s done this before when she was younger and healthy and then it just grew back, maybe caused by something stressing her. We recently moved so I’m blaming the licking on the move this time. Anyway, the licking is not my concern. The weight loss and diarrhea and vomiting, etc are my concerns. I took her to the vet last month. This is a new vet to us. The heart murmur is back, she has early kidney disease, thyroid test was done and T4 was 41. The vet was focused on the fur that was licked off and gave us food for an allergy. That made the diarrhea even worse. So I put Molly back on her regular food. The vet then tried an antibiotic for the diarrhea but no improvement. Now we have probiotics but Molly won’t eat her food with that powder on it. I tried mixing the probiotic with water and syringing in but that didn’t work out. Now I’m wondering if maybe all of this is adding up to hyperthyroidism. Her T4 was 27 last year and now 41. Normal is 10-60 but I read that 30-60 in an older cat with symptoms should be considered for treatment. Does anyone have experience with this? Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Try scrambling an egg or two, then put the probiotics in it. I don't have an experience with this. Sorry. I hope she gets better soon! Good luck!


----------



## Molly’smom (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hyperthyroidism is a definite possible! Have gone through this with two cats now! A full blood work panel, especially checking for thyroid issues, is called for!
Older cats are at risk for this, as well as kidney, liver problems...
Wishing you the best!
❤🐾🐾


----------

